# the real hawkeye - raptor rufus



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

A great bit of videography - even if it is an ad

WereBo, you'll love it :smile:

Perfectionists: Rufus - The Real Hawk-Eye | Stella Artois UK - YouTube


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh most definitely excellent ray: - I don't know why they don't just bop the pigeons with tennis-balls, but I suppose there wouldn't be an advert with that hawk then :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

What??? No blood & gore !! It's all a hoax, scare the pigeons psychologically into staying away!! 

Nice one though, must send it to my nephew Paul .. he likes Tennis, not sure about Pigeons though!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

They let a few pigeons go, so they can warn t'others.... :whistling:

:grin:


----------

